# M9 Range results



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

:smt111Hello, 
I am new to shooting, and just got back from the range with some results shown on the attached target(this was 60rds at about 30ft). It is hard to be consistant in my groupings, but if you look at the head, I didn't do a bad job there. There are some strays on the target, and it is perplexing how I could be so inaccurate on some shots? Granted, on some of the misses, I was specifically shooting in that area(hand,groin,head) . I have shot about 300 rds now with my new M9, and I am starting to get used to the gun. 
With this in mind, I think my sights need adjusting, as the shots seem to be consistantly low and left of where I aim. It seems to give that impression everytime I shoot. I compensate for that when I align, and seem to have some consistancy. 
Question: Can the sights be adjusted on an M9? :smt1099
thank you for your help, bt


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Found this in one of RamRods posts, you may find this helpful. I certainly did.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

do you have the donwloaded file that i could get printed for use at the range?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Your sights most likely do not need to be adjusted. I am pretty sure you are anticipating the gun going off and therefore dip it a little for lack of a better term. I bet if you mix a dummy round in with live rounds and have someone watch you shoot the person will tell you that you dipped your gun when you hit the dummy round. This is very common with new shooters. For precision type shooting i.e. taking aim and using your sights it should surprise you when the gun goes off. Squeeze the trigger back nice and slow so you do not know exactly when it will go off. This will improve your trigger control.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

bwanatom said:


>


Hey.... That looks like my neighbor...

Seriously... Don't start adjusting sights until your groups are the size of your hand at 20 ft... Until then, aim dead center, and squeeze slowly until the gun goes off. It should be a suprise to you. If you're consistantly low left, and you've fired less than 1000 rounds through the gun, it's anticipation of recoil.

Sights from the factory may be off by an inch at 20-30 ft... MAX. I had to adjust one of my XDs. If you're hitting more than an inch from wear you are aiming... (which you are) it's trigger control, not the sights...

Practice, practice, practice...

And enjoy!

JeffWard


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The trick to using the above posted diagram is to maintain the same POA (Point Of Aim) while shooting groups of 5 or 10 rounds. Even if you see the impact (hole punched), keep the same sight picture. If you start adjusting your fire by changing you POA you will be chasing your tail endlessly. Until you can get and maintain consistant shot groups you won't really be able to properly identify what your error(s) might be. You may even go with shooting from a rest. Once you get consistant groups, you can start using the chart to identify what you might be doing wrong.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you for your replies, they are very helpful. I like the chart that Jag shared, I'll have to keep an eye on the specifics. 
If the sights are a little off, which I haven't got any intention of adjusting right now, can the beretta M9 sights be adjusted ?
bt


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Windage, (left and right) yes by moving the back sight in the dovetail (I assume) like most pistols. Elevation most often requires changing front sights... 99% of the time, the gun will have been tested from the factory, and should hit very close to POA (Point of Aim).

JW


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you, good info


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

'tom,
I am fresh from a sighting-in exercise with my Beretta. 

Some advice:
a.) Shoot seated from a stable rest 
b.) Use a less distracting target. For sighting purposes I use an 8.5x11 piece of paper with an "+" in the center.
c.) Aim at the "+" on every shot.
d.) Adjust the sights in one plane only - usually windage. Move the sights in the direction you need the bullets to go.
e.) Use a new target after each adjustment or use round white stickers to "patch" the holes in the target after you make adjustments.

Now, the problem might not really be the sights (it usually isnt) - try asking someone who's shot that type of gun a lot to give it a try. The Range Officers at our range are veteran shooters, competitors and NRA instructors, so I can always ask one of those guys to shoot my gun a few times and take my technique errors out of the equation. 

To improve techique, one idea that I have heard is to use a bore laser and practice trigger pulls - the laser really shows you what happens downrange after you pull the trigger.

Depending on the distance to the target, 3"-6" groups are plenty good enough for personal defense.

Well, I was going to weigh in with my .02, but perhaps I tossed in .03!

Good luck!


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello,
here are a couple of pics with the black grips that were included with the red grips. Three 15 rd mags were also included.
Tom


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

'tom,
I am fresh from a sighting-in exercise with my Beretta.

Some advice:
a.) Shoot seated from a stable rest
b.) Use a less distracting target. For sighting purposes I use an 8.5x11 piece of paper with an "+" in the center.
c.) Aim at the "+" on every shot.
d.) Adjust the sights in one plane only - usually windage. Move the sights in the direction you need the bullets to go.
e.) Use a new target after each adjustment or use round white stickers to "patch" the holes in the target after you make adjustments.

Now, the problem might not really be the sights (it usually isnt) - try asking someone who's shot that type of gun a lot to give it a try. The Range Officers at our range are veteran shooters, competitors and NRA instructors, so I can always ask one of those guys to shoot my gun a few times and take my technique errors out of the equation.

To improve techique, one idea that I have heard is to use a bore laser and practice trigger pulls - the laser really shows you what happens downrange after you pull the trigger.


great tips dynamil1, I will try to make more of my next session. I think I will use a chair and a rifle rest support to take notice as to what I am doing during firing. I will bet it is my own doing as to being off aim,
thanks again for your pointers, 
tom


----------



## Burks (Dec 2, 2008)

H0LLYW00D said:


> do you have the donwloaded file that i could get printed for use at the range?


I bet you can save the file, print it out in black and white, and take it to like a FedEx Kinkos and have it blown up. Shouldn't be THAT expensive but it's hard to say.

I've done this with plans for building aquarium reflectors. Hopefully you get a worker in a good mood...


----------

